# Forum About Russia Society  Очередные впечатления о русских иностранца, живущего в России

## Ramil

Якобы написал канадец – учитель английского, проживающий в Москве.
1: Русские не доверяют дешевым вещам.
2: Английское слово "bargain" не может быть адекватно переведено на русский язык.
3: Хотя русские и не доверяют дешевым вещам, но очень любят халяву.
4: Русский, который достиг определённого уровня власти чувствует, что его обязанность -давить тех, кто находится ниже его.
5: В России, ленивых официанток принято вызывать агрессивным криком "Девушка!"
6: В московском метрополитене необходимо иметь навык работы локтями.
7: В России вы можете пить пиво на скамейке в парке, и вас не арестуют.
8: Русские собираются на кухне и допоздна разговаривают о "жизни".
9: Русские обычно избегают разговоров о работе.
10: Во время любой встречи или собрания в России люди сразу разделяются по полу.
11: В России очень много полицейских, большинство из которых ничего не делает.
12: Русские ничего не выбрасывают. Никогда.
13: Тем не менее, если русский выбросит половину своих вещей, никто не заметит.
14: Незнакомый русский обычно фамильярно обращается к вам — "мужчина" или "женщина".
15: Среди русских не принято говорить "пожалуйста" или "спасибо".
16: Русская пословица "Наглость — второе счастье [в жизни]» не может быть адекватно переведена на английский язык.
17: Русские пьют много водки. Это не миф.
18: Вы можете не бояться за свою жизнь, когда ходите по улицам Москвы в ночное время.
19: Русские мужчины убеждены, что феминизм привел к краху Запада, и историческая миссия России: сопротивляться.
20: Миф о мифе: русские считают, что американцы считают, что медведи ходят по улицам в Москве, но это миф о мифе есть чисто русское изобретение. Американцы на самом деле считают, что все медведи в России давно мертвы.
21: Русские просто не понимают, когда иностранец с Запада заявляется на постоянное жительство в России.
22: Стоматологи очень удивляются, когда человек приходит просто для «рутинной» проверки [осмотра состояния зубов]. Точно так же и врачи.
23: Русские пьют чай с сантиметром сахара на дне чашки.
24: Все русские, от мала до велика, злоупотребляют смайликами.
25: Количество скобок в сообщениях электронной почты или смс соответствует важности сообщения. Например – «День рождения сегодня вечером)» означает — день рождения, но «День рождения сегодня вечером ))))))» — означает нечто феерически-фантастическое.
26: В Москве лучшее в мире метро.
27: Несмотря на лучшее в мире метро, есть миллионы москвичей, которые отказываются когда-либо в него спускаться, и тратят половину своей жизни в пробках.
28: Русские пользуются малейшим поводом, чтобы угостить всех шоколадом. "Твой день рождения через четыре с половиной месяца? Вау! Шоколад для всего офиса!"
29: Тот, кто говорит на другом языке, кроме русского, автоматически становится подозрителен.
30: На Новый год, не удивляйтесь, если вас приглашают в 11:30 вечера, пьют шампанское и коньяк до 6 утра, едят селедку под шубой и салат «Оливье» на кухне, а затем праздник продолжается ещё три дня.
31: Единственная безалкогольная зона в России — это МакДональдс.
32: Улыбка без причины сердит русских.
33: Борщ, голубцы и пироги на самом деле — украинские блюда.
34: Русские не отдают своих престарелых родителей в дома престарелых и не выпроваживают своих детей из дома когда им исполнится 18, вместо этого они все вместе живут в той же 1-комнатной квартире.
35: Несмотря на узкие дороги и жуткие пробки, русские по-прежнему покупают гигантские внедорожники.
36: Суши более популярен в России, чем в Японии.
37: На самом деле, Япония более популярна в России, чем в самой Японии.
38: Русские очень дружелюбны, если они знакомы с вами больше десяти минут. Если вы знакомы с русским, по крайней мере неделю, вы будете приглашены в его дом и познакомлены с его семьёй.
39: Русские также чрезвычайно эмоциональные и страстные люди, и, хотя они не проявляют эмоций на публике, они плачут и смеются, кричат ??и играют больше, чем итальянцы.
40: Русские больше заботятся о философской стороне жизни, чем о материальной, и у них есть народная песня для каждой ситуации.
41: Большинство россиян очень суеверны, и у молодых суеверия в моде.
42: Русские страстные любовники, в общественных местах они ссорятся как заклятые враги и целуются и обнимаются как порнозвезды.
43: Русские любят критиковать свою собственную страну, но страшно оскорбляются, если это делает иностранец.
44: Если кассир ничего не сломала во время сканирования ваших покупок, то это — хороший сервис.
45: Русские любят Макдональдс, KFC, Subway и Burger King больше, чем американцы.
46: Русские портят своих детей, а затем ожидают, что они в 18 лет волшебным образом начнут вести себя ответственно.
47: Хотя русские едят больше фаст-фуда, чем люди на Западе, русские все еще здоровее.
48: Русские не могут маневрировать сдавая машину назад. У среднего русского водителя может занять десять минут, чтобы выполнить параллел-паркинг.
49: Зима в России на самом деле очень красивая, и русские — фантастически водят машины зимой.
50: Русские на самом деле свободнее, чем Запад; Здесь меньше законов и социальных ограничений, и все же уровень преступности ниже, чем в США или Великобритании.
﻿

----------


## kozyablo

> 48: Русские не могут маневрировать сдавая машину назад. У среднего русского водителя может занять десять минут, чтобы выполнить параллел-паркинг.
> ﻿

 Неправда!))) Я лично за 20 минут осилить могу. Хотя может в исследовании участвовал человек, который за минуту паркуется, тогда на двоих получается = 10  :: 
PS: и правда скобочки

----------


## Doomer

Хорошо написано, почти все в тему
По-поводу 20-го
Американцы не считают что в России по улицам бегают медведи
Но когда я говорю, что погода в Москве примерно такая же как в Чикаго - почти все удивляются, считают что раз Москва сильно севернее, то должна быть намного холоднее

----------


## BappaBa

=) Гоблин откомментировал: 
Ну и, собственно, краткий разбор тезисов.  1: Русские не доверяют дешевым вещам. Иностранец не понимает: дешёвые русские вещи – как правило, дешёвое  говно. Русскому трудно поверить, что недорогая мебель из Икеи отлично  выполняет свои функции. Но если подобную мебель начать делать в России,  без участия шведов, она будет только разваливаться.    
Плюс надо понимать, что русскому крайне важен статус его вещей.  Если дорогое – русский гордится собой и ему завидуют окружающие. Если  дешёвое – лох, и всем это понятно.     2: Английское слово "bargain" не может быть адекватно переведено на русский язык. Может. Просто на данный момент торговля для русских – однозначный обман.  В чём смысл торговли, если цену сразу заряжают в пять раз? В том, что  тебе скинут десять процентов? Капитализм – он не про десять процентов, а  про пятикратную разницу. А потому – обман. Сравнивать с обществом,  живущим без социальных потрясений – смысла нет, это разное.    3: Хотя русские и не доверяют дешевым вещам, но очень любят халяву. Можно подумать, кто-то другой её не любит. Достаточно посмотреть на  репортажи с различных распродаж на Западе – цивилизованные граждане  нет-нет да и затопчут кого-нибудь насмерть на входе. А главное – все так  и стремятся бежать на работу и стараться заработать себе на жильё,  потому что муниципальное никого не интересует, ага. Не надо рассказывать  сказки.   
Кстати, интересно, как бы учитель английского перевёл на английский слово «халява».     4: Русский, который достиг определённого уровня власти чувствует, что его обязанность — давить тех, кто находится ниже его. Человеческий материал определённого качества понимает только воздействия  определённого типа. Бесполезно вежливо обращаться ко взводу пьяных  солдат – они вообще не будут слушать, о чём им говорят. Пьяным солдатам  требуется адекватное отношение, понятное для них и дающее желаемый  результат. Да, выглядит это не очень симпатично, но другие методы просто  не работают.   
Бывают руководители, которые это понимают – типа Сталина.  Результаты деятельности общеизвестны, энтузиазм рабочих масс трудно  описать словами, результаты – впереди планеты всей. Бывают, которые не  понимают – не будем показывать пальцем, у всех перед глазами. Кроме  нервных визгов – результатов никаких.    
В первую очередь потому, что не понимают ни характера нации, ни  менталитета. Всё что-то «исправить» пытаются, «переформатировать»  сознание. Результат вполне предсказуем.   
Ну и, надо понимать, в Канаде никто не озабочен своим карьерным ростом, все как один помогают стать начальниками другим.     5: В России, ленивых официанток принято вызывать агрессивным криком "Девушка!" Советская власть объяснила людям, что они – люди, а не лакеи и не  прислуга. Это, что характерно, одно из величайших достижений демократии.  Естественно, как и всякое достоинство, в крайних проявлениях являет  собой недостаток: никто не хочет прислуживать, ибо это унизительно для  человека.   
Ничего, капитализм приведёт их в чувство: демократия крепко  стоит на том, что люди – далеко не все. А быть лакеем и прислуживать –  весьма денежное занятие.   
Продолжение здесь

----------


## Crocodile

Гоблин, конечно, авторитет, тут ничего не скажешь. Но у меня к Гоблину пиетета нет, поэтому я с ним не соглашусь. Ну, вот например по пятому пункту (В России, ленивых официанток принято вызывать агрессивным криком "Девушка!"). В Канаде так к официантам не принято обращаться. Ни по тону, ни по существу. Тут дело не в социализме или капитализме, а также не в демократии с лакейством. Дело в том, что многие из посетителей начинали с работы на низших этажах в сфере услуг, во время учёбы, например. И их приучили обращаться вежливо с клиентами, и посетители отвечают им тем же. Как говорится - междусобойчик. И в других вопросах несёт товарища Гоблина высота его полёта и глубина его мысли мимо цели, но это, как говорится, дело десятое. Главное - чтобы сказано было здорово.  ::  Но детальной дискуссии не выйдет, ибо Гоблина тут нет, а заочно препираться с ним - дело бессмысленное.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Ну, вот например по пятому пункту (В России, ленивых официанток принято вызывать агрессивным криком "Девушка!"). В Канаде так к официантам не принято обращаться. Ни по тону, ни по существу. Тут дело не в социализме или капитализме, а также не в демократии с  лакейством. Дело в том, что многие из посетителей начинали с работы на  низших этажах в сфере услуг, во время учёбы, например. И их приучили  обращаться вежливо с клиентами, и посетители отвечают им тем же.

 Ты сузил тему, обсуждая только агрессивный крик, и совсем пропустил ленивых.  "Официантка!" в России звучит более грубо, чем "Девушка!", а "excuse me" - глупо.  ::   

> Но детальной дискуссии не выйдет, ибо Гоблина тут нет, а заочно препираться с ним - дело бессмысленное.

 Препираться с ним очно - дело еще более бессмысленное. =)

----------


## Marcus

bargain - торговаться, в чём проблема? Многие русские покупают только дешёвые вещи.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ты сузил тему, обсуждая только агрессивный крик, и совсем пропустил ленивых.  "Официантка!" в России звучит более грубо, чем "Девушка!", а "excuse me" - глупо.

 Согласен. Сузил. Я так подумал, что неленивые сами подходят, а ленивые - это те, кого приходится звать. И весь вопрос в том, как звать - агрессивно или нет. Честно говоря, мне до фени - вопрос культуры и обычаев. Например, молодые люди недавно приехавшие из Азии и работающие в Канаде официантами по привычке не смеют поднять лицо и посмотреть на посетителя. А посетители-азиаты не говорят официантам ни слова - лишь помечают заказ на бумажке. В Азии услуги за деньги оказывают люди "низшего сорта". Так что всё познаётся в сравнении. Меня лишь достал культ личности Гоблина.  ::    

> Препираться с ним очно - дело еще более бессмысленное. =)

 "Что мне нравится в новозеландских карапузах, так это незамутнённость."  ::

----------


## Lampada

*Путешествие в Россию. Впечатления американки* *http://macos.livejournal.com/800286.html (это по русски)* *Оригинал на английском вот тут: http://peacetraveler22.livejournal.com/10309.html* ** *В феврале ко мне в гости приехала Шэннон - подруга из США, которая с самого детства мечтала познакомиться с Россией. Для неё не было более загадочного и мистического места, чем наша страна. За десять дней мы посмотрели не так много, но и не так мало: пробыв несколько дней в Москве, сели в машину и уехали в Питер и Выборг, по дороге посмотрев несколько городов Тверской и Новгородской областей.*_ Эти заметки - смесь впечатлений и фактов о нашей стране. Можно воспринимать их в штыки и пытаться с ними спорить. А можно посмотреть на себя со стороны и сделать выводы._

----------


## DrBaldhead

To be honest, I find these impressions quite generic. Broken roads, deserted villages, people don't smile all the time, and so on. This is just Russia, the country which has recently became young once again. On the ruins of the old way of life, the new one is still growing. Come again in at least 15-20 years and you won't recognize the land.

----------


## maxmixiv

Через 15-20 лет Россия опять будет юна и в огне. "И юный Ноябрь впереди!" и всё такое.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Через 15-20 лет Россия опять будет юна и в огне. "И юный Ноябрь впереди!" и всё такое.

----------


## DrBaldhead

I think I'd try to translate the Goblin's article at my blog. Looks challenging.

----------


## Lampada

*Как выглядят Русские употребляющие иностранные слова, в глазах американца Тима Кёрби*

----------


## SergeMak

Послушаешь этого парня и начинаешь верить в то, что говорит об американцах Задорнов. Нет, в самом деле, чувак берется поучать нас, как нам пользоваться заимствованными из английского языка словами, но складывается впечатление, что  он сам английского толком не знает. 
Начать с того, что в самом английском заимствований гораздо больше, чем в русском. Англичане очень много заимствовали из латыни, французского, греческого языков. Причем многие латинские слова заимствовались не на прямую, а через французский и при этом подверглись такому искажению - и в орфографии, и в произношении, да и в значении слов, что остается только порадоваться тому, что древние римляне не дожили до наших дней и не слышат, как эти англоязычные варвары калечат их прекрасный язык. 
Далее, насчет слов "Нью-Йорк" и "тюнинг". Извините, но США не единственная страна, где говорят по-английски. И не всегда США играли первую скриpпку в мировой политике и финансах, так что заимствованное из британского произношение "Нью-Йорк" вполне имеет право на существование. Я же не возмущаюсь по поводу того, как они коверкают название столицы моей Родины? 
Насчет слова "тюнинг" - это самая близкая аппроксимация к оригиналу. С этим словом, кстати, тоже не все так просто. В английском языке есть куча акцентов, где это слово может произноситься по-разному: [tu:nɪŋ], [tʃu:nɪŋ], [tju:nɪŋ].
Далее, о сути самого понятия "тюнинг". Чувак решил, что тюнинг ограничивается только двигателем, это не так. Например, в англоязычной статье из Википедии Car tuning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia сказано:  
 "Car tuning is modification of the *performance* or *appearance* of a vehicle." Далее перечисляются узлы и агрегаты, которые могут подвергаться тюнингу, это: Audio, Interior, Engine tuning, Suspension tuning, Body tuning, Tires. Например, body tuning предполагает установку бамперов, расширителей колесных арок, спойлеров, облегченных кузовных деталей и пр.
По поводу слова "сити". Чувак тупо не понимает, о чем идет речь. Слово "city" может обозначать не только город целиком, но и район города - его деловой центр. Например the City of London - это еще не весь Лондон. Так же и "Москва-Сити" - это еще не вся Москва.
Теперь, по поводу произношения слова "сити". Извините, но в русском нет фонемы, соответствующей английской /ɪ/, поэтому мы произносим это слово так, как нам удобней, как оно лучше "ложится" в фонологию нашей речи. Ну не привыкли мы разговаривать с картошкой во рту!
По поводу слово "бриджи" вообще смех. Американцы и англичане сами не могут между собой договориться, как называть штаны. У американцев - это "pants", у англичан - "trousers". А "pants" на британском - это "трусы". А знаете , как "штаны" по-французски? "Le pantalon". "Pantalon de ski" - например, означает "лыжные брюки". У нас это слово в этом значении использовалось в XIX в. Какой нибудь советник Тит Евсеев, сын Попов мечтал во сне о паре панталон. Кстати, а что по-английски означает слов "pantaloon"? Шут, паяц. Мало того, что они его неправильно пишут и произносят, так еще и используют в искаженном  значении.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Вот, кто хорошо английский знает. Учитесь!  ::    
Чего набросились на парня? Ну режет ему слух немного этими "дрИИИИньками", пожаловался. Ему, может, обидно, он тут мучался, звуки учил, старается, выговаривает, а ему "дрИИИИньк", "ай сИИИИньк"  :: 
В чем-то, стоит признать, он прав - включишь, бывает, телевизор, а оттуда ладно бы уж не BBC, но ведь настолько не BBC, что даже как-то неловко.
Тут речь скорее не о произношении, а об уважении к чужому и, главное, к своему языку.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Чего набросились на парня? Ну режет ему слух немного этими "дрИИИИньками", пожаловался. Ему, может, обидно, он тут мучался, звуки учил, старается, выговаривает, а ему "дрИИИИньк", "ай сИИИИньк" 
> В чем-то, стоит признать, он прав - включишь, бывает, телевизор, а оттуда ладно бы уж не BBC, но ведь настолько не BBC, что даже как-то неловко.
> Тут речь скорее не о произношении, а об уважении к чужому и, главное, к своему языку.

 ...И ты прав тоже. (из анекдота).  
Я редко когда могу спокойно слушать, как русскоязычные говорят по-английски.  Всё внутри переворачивается от раздражения.  Своё английское звучание вообще ненавижу.

----------


## Lampada

*Remnick in the U.S.S.R.*Remnick remembers the twilight of the Soviet Union.  _David Remnick: It was everything. Living in Russia and working for the [Washington] Post and being utterly absorbed in that story, really the most important story since the end of World War II, it was heaven. It was journalistic heaven. Even if you were a moron and did nothing but sit on the stoop of your building -- in my case near October Square -- you could get a couple of stories a day. Seriously. People who hadn't talked for years, and years, and years suddenly would talk to you and never go away. And maybe I was even better than that as a reporter and got around and went everywhere. It was heaven. It was really heaven. And so when I hear about reporters covering Iraq, yes it's the most important story of its time conceivably, but it ain't heaven. It's horrible. It's unbelievably dangerous, and it's endlessly depressing. This was the opposite. It was uplifting. It was filled with human potential and possibility,  most of which had been disappointed or dashed at the moment. But it was. It shaped me a lot.  ..._

----------


## Lampada

*Remnick in Russia*

----------


## Crocodile

> Своё английское звучание вообще ненавижу.

 Любое произношение любого носителя языка в источнике своём совершенно произвольно. Объективно не существует никакого стандартного произношения. Неким приблизительным "стандартом " является то, как говорит большинство в данной конкретной местности или [суб]культуре.
(Сейчас распухну от обилия толерантности.  ::  )    

> Я редко когда могу спокойно слушать, как русскоязычные говорят по-английски.  Всё внутри переворачивается от раздражения.

 Энд уот эбаут джёрман ор фрэнч пронаунсиэйшн? Пёрсоналльи, Ай файнд ит вэррьи фанньи энд дистёрбин..  ::

----------


## dtrq

Что раздражает, так это "голливудский" ррррусский акцент, как на этом видео.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## iCake

> Что раздражает, так это "голливудский" ррррусский акцент, как на этом видео.

 
Чего-то я не нашел голливудского русского акцента. Просто она говорит по-английски как по-русски и все) Голливудский русский акцент совсем на такое не похож, редко что русское в нем услышишь

----------


## Paul G.

> Объективно не существует никакого стандартного произношения.

 Да-да-да. "Всё херня, кроме пчёл. Да и пчёлы тоже херня". Объективно вообще ничего не существует. Ни закона, ни человека, ни языка. А Вселенная - просто березовое полено. Хотя последнее, согласен, немного субъективно.

----------


## DrBaldhead



----------


## Crocodile

> Объективно вообще ничего не существует. Ни закона, ни человека, ни языка.

 Хе-хе. Закон существует объективно, а вот исполнение его существует когда Бог на душу положит. Человек существует объективно, язык человека существует объективно, а вот стандарт человека или стандарта языка объективно не существует.  ::    

> А Вселенная - просто березовое полено. Хотя последнее, согласен, немного субъективно.

 Это называется дать определение понятия в терминах, существующих только внутри самого понятия. Дерево берёза и продукт разделения этого дерева на части (полено), существуют только внутри вселенной.  ::

----------


## Paul G.

> Закон существует объективно, а вот исполнение его существует когда Бог на душу положит. Человек существует объективно, язык человека существует объективно, а вот стандарт человека или стандарта языка объективно не существует.

 Ага-ага. Стандарт не существует, а закон существует... Закон это и есть форма стандарта. И он точно также объективно не существует. Да и человек является человеком только в субъективных условиях. Убираем условия, и человек = животное (см. Маугли; да и ваххабитов я людьми не признаю, им в обратку). А всего 100 лет назад пигмеи какие-нибудь за людей не считались, их в зоопарке показывали, как часть африканской фауны.   

> Это называется дать определение понятия в терминах, существующих только внутри самого понятия.

 Ответ в стилистике аутиста (формализация всего и вся до абсурда).

----------


## dtrq

Какой закон объективно считать стандартом - нигерийский, французский, китайский? Какое произношение английского объективно считать стандартным - американское, британское, австралийское?
А человек, он в любых условиях животное, пока в киборгов превращаться не научились.

----------

